# The Band Name Picture Game.



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay, folks. I played this game on the forum I used to go to before discovering SSO, and I thought you guys might enjoy it.

The idea is pretty simple: Think of a band name, and then try to get people to guess it by "writing" it out using pictures. 

For example, say I want people to guess "Mastodon." I could do something like this:







+






+











To keep it more creative, challenging, and fun, though, I'd recommend against being TOO obvious, like using _this_ to get people to guess "Mastodon":










So post your own, and try to guess other people's. It's a good way to pass the time.


I'll start with one of my own, to get the ball rolling:







+






+






+










Alright, duders. Have at it (oh! and try to keep it SFW!).


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

God, I fucking suck at this game. I have no idea what band you're referring to, and none of the things I come up with make any sense


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, so, how about this:






+



+


----------



## avenger (Mar 28, 2012)

I got Insane Clown Posse for the first one?

Do I win?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 28, 2012)

avenger said:


> I got Insane Clown Posse for the first one?
> 
> Do I win?


 
You do not.


----------



## avenger (Mar 28, 2012)

Meshuggah for second one?


----------



## -42- (Mar 28, 2012)

Unless there is a band called Navy Pie Racist Eye I am super confused.


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

Gah, that first is killing me.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 28, 2012)

Easy one first.











-----------------------------------------

Slightly less easy.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 28, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim, yours was Korpiklaani.

(US Marine) Corps 
(Apple) Pie
(Ku Klux) Klan
Eye


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

PIG SHEEP PIE AND TREE


----------



## wayward (Mar 28, 2012)

Dissected Sheep Pie & Tree?


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 28, 2012)

The Armada said:


> PIG SHEEP PIE AND TREE



You're surprisingly close.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Mar 28, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> Easy one first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to take a guess with porcupine tree for this one.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 28, 2012)

Ill-Gotten James said:


> I'm going to take a guess with porcupine tree for this one.



Correct. Pork Ewe Pie 'n Tree


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Mar 28, 2012)

That was a good one!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh you. Clever.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 28, 2012)

Alright lets give this a go shall we?






+






+






Edit: changed a picture.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

Cock Irony.

Box Iron I.

Weiner Hot Eye.

I suck at this game.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 28, 2012)

I think Weiner Hot Eye will be my next band name .


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

I still can't guess the first one. I'm dying to know what it is T_T... Also, I thought that was the Marines' logo, not the Navy's? My guess was also something along the lines of "Marine Pie Racist Vision"... Which makes no sense.



avenger said:


> Meshuggah for second one?



Yeah , was pretty easy.


Also, here's a trick for guessing the band's name (it's probably cheating though ):



Spoiler



Read the picture's link. The word the poster used on Google to find the picture might be on the link. It's easier to put it all together that way.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> Easy one first.



Meta + lick = Metallica?


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 28, 2012)

Meta licker, yeah.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 28, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> I still can't guess the first one. I'm dying to know what it is T_T... Also, I thought that was the Marines' logo, not the Navy's? My guess was also something along the lines of "Marine Pie Racist Vision"... Which makes no sense.





Varcolac said:


> Grand Moff Tim, yours was Korpiklaani.
> 
> (US Marine) Corps
> (Apple) Pie
> ...




WODKA!


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> WODKA!



WTF I even liked that comment and somehow wasn't aware it was the answer to my question. That's a major brainfart right there...


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's one. It's deceptively simple (I think...):


----------



## Necris (Mar 28, 2012)

Total shot in the dark that I'm pretty certain is wrong, Cloudyhead?


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## MFB (Mar 28, 2012)

THERE IS NO BAND CALLED "ME GUSTA" SIR! TAKE YOUR SHENANIGANS OUT OF HERE


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

I was responding to Necris. Hehe.


@Xalos -- I'd say Sleeping with Sirens.

SLEEPING with SIGHrens.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2012)

Both wrong, but Armada is close.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 28, 2012)

FUCK


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2012)

No, that's not it either. 

I'll tell you this though: you're over-thinking it.


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 28, 2012)

You need to know the name, and reference. 
This one is pretty hard.


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 28, 2012)

too easy...


----------



## Razzy (Mar 28, 2012)

We should let people guess the previous ones before posting more.


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Edit: Sorry for so many, I couldn't help myself. I'll stop for now. 
PS: I suggest you zoom out to get a better picture.


----------



## shanike (Mar 28, 2012)

simulclass83 said:


>



Animals as Leaders


----------



## Razzy (Mar 28, 2012)

simulclass83 said:


> Edit: Sorry for so many, I couldn't help myself. I'll stop for now.
> PS: I suggest you zoom out to get a better picture



Jeff Loomis, lol.

And that earlier one was totally Monkey Wrench. Edit: I'm an idiot and was thinking of the Foo Fighters song, lol.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Razzy said:


> images...



Devin Townsend?


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 28, 2012)

simulclass83 said:


> too easy...



Chimp Spanner



Razzy said:


>



Design the Skyline? Aren't they unbelievably awful?


----------



## Razzy (Mar 28, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> Chimp Spanner
> 
> 
> 
> Design the Skyline? Aren't they unbelievably awful?



You got it dude, and watch out. They're like, ss.org's favorite band.


----------



## Lasik124 (Mar 28, 2012)

simulclass, is the one cloudkicker?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 28, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Here's one. It's deceptively simple (I think...):



Sigh


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 28, 2012)

Might be difficult for non-Londoners.

Or people who don't drink in Camden.

Or people who weren't around before the pub changed its name.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 28, 2012)

simulclass83 said:


>



Misha Mansoor.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Sigh



We have a winner!


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lasik124 said:


> simulclass, is the one cloudkicker?


You got it .


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2012)

Only people who play Magic: The Gathering will be able to get this one:


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Xaios said:


> We have a winner!



I was about to say that as a joke  I didn't even know there was a band called "Sigh"!


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 28, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY: Fit for an Autopsy, even though your first image is missing.

Xaios: I have no idea, unless there's a band called "game-breaking bastard card." Haven't played MTG in years but that sure looks like one.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 28, 2012)

^its showing up for me


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 28, 2012)

I got a 404 error at http://onsurga.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Honda-Fit.jpg ; "page not found."


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> Xaios: I have no idea, unless there's a band called "game-breaking bastard card." Haven't played MTG in years but that sure looks like one.



You're correct about the "game-breaking bastard card" bit. This particular card is a Modern format staple, and is banned in EDH. It's basically the single most powerful creature ever printed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> I got a 404 error at http://onsurga.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Honda-Fit.jpg ; "page not found."
> 
> Amun
> A
> Marth



Amon Amarth?


----------



## steve1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice easy one for you

Edit: And another


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Amon Amarth?



DAMN YOU. I was about to call it


----------



## Razzy (Mar 28, 2012)

steve1 said:


> Nice easy one for you



Fred Brum, lol

Edit: The second one is Angel Vivaldi.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> RAM STEIN



Rammstein.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> DAMN YOU. I was about to call it








Razzy said:


> Rammstein.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

steve1 said:


> Nice easy one for you



Flinstone Car!... ... ...










lolz it's Fred Brum, aka "The Beard" 



EDIT: Why do people keep calling them before me?! The universe must hate me today


----------



## Razzy (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Rabbit
> Bear



...The Bunny the Bear?


----------



## Razzy (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...The Bunny the Bear?



Yes!

(I'm aware I'm picking the most terrible bands I can think of. )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Yes!
> 
> (I'm aware I'm picking the most terrible bands I can think of. )



Its fine I'm having trouble too. 
Okay, I'm gonna try again.


----------



## steve1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Saxon!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

steve1 said:


> Saxon!





I gotta stop picking common bands and easy names. 

Very last one from me.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

^ Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Too easy:






+






+









And another, not as easy, one:






+






+


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I gotta stop picking common bands and easy names.
> 
> Very last one from me.
> *pictures*



type o negative


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> type o negative


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

+


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

^Children of Bodom.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

Correct!
Now try this one.




+


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 28, 2012)

^ blind guardian


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

My last guess for today:

Blind Guardian. 

EDIT: Big beat me by a hair.


----------



## steve1 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

^ is it anal cunt? thats the only thing I can think of.


----------



## steve1 (Mar 28, 2012)

^  no


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

...The Ripped Pants song?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 28, 2012)

does it have to do with seams?


----------



## steve1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I thought this was an obvious one lol

Edit:^ nope


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> does it have to do with seams?



I think I know what band you're talking about.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

+






A little less obvious...
EDIT: not obvious at all and may requier a trip to wikipedia...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 28, 2012)

+


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

^ Can use use a different set of pictures? Maybe that'll help.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2012)

Seemless?


----------



## Razzy (Mar 28, 2012)

Fluffy dick Asian?


----------



## steve1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Seemless?



No

what does it look like the person in the picture is doing? What might you call someone who does that? It's very literal and nothing dodgy


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

steve1 said:


> No
> 
> what does it look like the person in the picture is doing? What might you call someone who does that? It's very literal and nothing dodgy



Ripper?


----------



## steve1 (Mar 28, 2012)

No!!!! Damn it 

Go for a Walk to clear your head. I didn't realise I'd taken this game to A New Level. When you get it you'll probably be left feeling Hollow


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

steve1 said:


>



Pant tearer.

PANTERA


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

steve1 said:


> No!!!! Damn it
> 
> Go for a Walk to clear your head. I didn't realise I'd taken this game to A New Level. When you get it you'll probably be left feeling Hollow



...Shortcut?



yeah, its Pantera.


----------



## steve1 (Mar 28, 2012)

genome said:


> Pant tearer.
> 
> PANTERA



Yay!!!!!  well done


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll quote my one again seeing as I got the last one right. It's really obvious. 



genome said:


>


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

genome said:


> I'll quote my one again seeing as I got the last one right. It's really obvious.



I feel lost... I'm actually really stumped.


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel lost... I'm actually really stumped.



When you get it you'll kick yourself.

And your one is the Jimi Hendrix Experience.


----------



## Variant (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's a tough one:


----------



## steve1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Perry Fairy

Periphery! tool me a while lol

Edit: tool me a while??? Make that took


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

genome said:


> When you get it you'll kick yourself.
> 
> And your one is the Jimi Hendrix Experience.



You are a winner. 

And all i'm getting is "Kate Perry Fairy" 

EDIT: And now that Steve found it out... You're right, I'm kicking myself to next Thursday.


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

steve1 said:


> Periphery! tool me a while lol



Bingo xD


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You are a winner.
> 
> And all i'm getting is "Kate* Perry Fairy*"



It's been guessed, but you were close.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

Did you forget about this one?


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Did you forget about this one?



Riverside?


----------



## steve1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Is there a band called moonshine? That's all I've got


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 28, 2012)

There is one called Moonlyght... And Moonsorrow... But I really don't think they're it .


----------



## Xaios (Mar 28, 2012)

I think mine might just be a bit too specific, even for the MTG crowd around here. The answer was Annihilator.






(The Eldrazi are the only creatures to have the Annihilator ability, and Emrakul is the biggest one. Any MTG player that has never seen it, feast your eyes on the power of that sucker.)


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

think about what it is. you might not know it even if you like the band. its a swedish band.


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> think about what it is. you might not know it even if you like the band. its a swedish band.



I'm pretty sure Riverside was technically correct.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

TECHNICALLY. That's not what I was going for though.


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

Umm

Dark Tranquillity?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

getting closer. try looking up city of the moon, that might help.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Opeth?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

yep.


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

Song names! That's a bit cheeky!

Riverside and Dark Tranquillity were decent guesses IMO...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

try this one






Its not a song name, "opeth" is derived from "opet" the city of the moon from some novel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

genome said:


> Song names! That's a bit cheeky!
> 
> Riverside and Dark Tranquillity were decent guesses IMO...



From what I looked up, "Opet" actually means "City of the moon". 

And for that picture... Metallica?


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From what I looked up, "Opet" actually means "City of the moon".
> 
> And for that picture... Metallica?



Grah. Anyway.

A tough one, maybe:


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 28, 2012)

nvm..too late


----------



## steve1 (Mar 28, 2012)

The faceless?

For gothic headhunter's one

Edit: deleted my guess for genome's one out of embarrassment of my guess


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Mar 28, 2012)

genome said:


> Grah. Anyway.
> 
> A tough one, maybe:



Veil of Maya?


----------



## isispelican (Mar 28, 2012)

if you find this, you have good taste


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

OhMyGoliath said:


> Veil of Maya?



Maybe not so tough


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

it was indeed the faceless.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

isispelican said:


> Pain
> Terminator: Salvation



Pain of Salvation?


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Dark Castle?


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

You are very close.


----------



## isispelican (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pain of Salvation?



yes XD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Got another.


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

^

I can abbreviate that to one picture:


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got another.



Dimmu borgir


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

OhMyGoliath said:


> Dimmu borgir








genome said:


> ^
> 
> I can abbreviate that to one picture:



...Did I unintentionally solve it?


----------



## Riffer (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got another.


 
Dimmu Borgir!!!

Edt: FUCK!


----------



## MFB (Mar 28, 2012)

genome said:


> Grah. Anyway.
> 
> A tough one, maybe:



Black Veil Brides?


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

You do realise mine was Dimmu Borgir as well, right?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 28, 2012)

Damn, six pages in a day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

genome said:


> You do realise mine was Dimmu Borgir as well, right?



I know, I didn't realize it until you pointed it out.


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

MFB said:


> Black Veil Brides?



LOL, good guess, but it was Veil of Maya.


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know, I didn't realize it until you pointed it out.



Well, I went for the more subtle approach


----------



## MFB (Mar 28, 2012)

Whoops, I misread your post saying it's right and thought you were saying "not so easy"


----------



## Riffer (Mar 28, 2012)

genome said:


> You do realise mine was Dimmu Borgir as well, right?


 I had no idea what yours was. If it's referencing any type of book/videogame I have no clue. I know their name is taken from a book or story or something in Lord of the Rings or something right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Dammit, this is addicting. 











Thank you for accepting your mission, and good luck.


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

Riffer said:


> I had no idea what yours was. If it's referencing any type of book/videogame I have no clue. I know their name is taken from a book or story or something in Lord of the Rings or something right?



Dark Castle = Dimmu Borgir

Actually, literally it means dark city, but their name was taken from an area called Dimmuborgir, where the rock formations are said to resemble a dark castle. 


I'm just too classy.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 28, 2012)

genome said:


> Dark Castle = Dimmu Borgir
> 
> Actually, literally it means dark city, but their name was taken from an area called Dimmuborgir, where the rock formations are said to resemble a dark castle.
> 
> ...


 Ahhhh got it. I think Shagrath is a character in Lord of THe Rings though right? I've never read the books or seen the movies so I wouldnt; know but I remember my friend saying something like that.

Anyway, back to the pictures!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Just in case...


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dammit, this is addicting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## espman (Mar 28, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> +


 Skeletonwitch


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 28, 2012)

You'd probably have to be a fan of the band to get this one


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

Three easy ones 
1. 




+







2. 





+






3. 




+


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Dead Kennedys 
Marilyn Manson
White Zombie.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 28, 2012)

#3, WHITE ZOMBIE!!!

Edit; Fuck you, hands of jazz.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

Think of this one as a joke...





+





+


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 28, 2012)

Damn! Start a thread, go to sleep, wake up to _seven pages!_ Glad this was as successful as I'd hoped it'd be.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 28, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> You'd probably have to be a fan of the band to get this one



Right, I'm off to bed. I'll be surprised if any of you get this one


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 28, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Think of this one as a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its Municipal Waste!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm still waiting for someone to get mine on the top of this page.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to get mine on the top of this page.


 Monster Magnet!!!!


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> And another, not as easy, one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canvas Solaris .


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 28, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> ^ Can use use a different set of pictures? Maybe that'll help.



lol no, had to find the g rated "Wang" picture

Since it's three pages back, i'll post the answer. It was "Wang Chung", 

you know, my "Wang" is shriveled up and - connie chung

not exactly metal (or even good), but for some reason it came to mind when i saw this thread


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 28, 2012)

So since no one got mine from back on the first page does that mean I'm winning?


----------



## brick (Mar 28, 2012)

simulclass83 said:


> You need to know the name, and reference.
> This one is pretty hard.



Cloudkicker. Inception


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 28, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> So since no one got mine from back on the first page does that mean I'm winning?



Dick Foley?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 28, 2012)

^Nope

Try an easier one:






+


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 28, 2012)

Augury?


----------



## MFB (Mar 29, 2012)

genome said:


>



Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## steve1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Cliff Richard and a pen....cliff, biro....biffy clyro


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 29, 2012)

This is fun! 
But yeah we should guess the previous before posting.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 29, 2012)

steve1 said:


> Cliff Richard and a pen....cliff, biro....biffy clyro



Yay! Well done dude 

One of the three stories as to how Biffy Clyro got their name apparently 

I totally suck at guessing that though. I pretty much have no clue on the others!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 29, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Augury?



Yes sir.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 29, 2012)

Got another.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 29, 2012)

Blotted Science.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 29, 2012)

^ Blotted Science 

EDIT: GODDAMNIT, I quit.


----------



## steve1 (Mar 29, 2012)

+


----------



## Razzy (Mar 29, 2012)

steve1 said:


> +



Van Halen?


----------



## Razzy (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 29, 2012)

steve1 said:


> Edit:
> 
> The razzy,s one: Devils Wear Prada
> 
> +


 
Van Canto?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 29, 2012)

Razzy said:


>


 
Devils wear Prada


----------



## steve1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Van Halen?



Correct. Too easy


----------



## Razzy (Mar 29, 2012)

This might be a tough one.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 29, 2012)

Marilyn Monroe... ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

If you know internet memes and understand circuitry, you'll get this one.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 29, 2012)

Alter Bridge?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

Yup. 

Another easy one:


----------



## avenger (Mar 29, 2012)

Fear Factory


----------



## Razzy (Mar 29, 2012)

Mine is SO easy if you know anything about Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Genome (Mar 29, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Mine is SO easy if you know anything about Marilyn Monroe.



The Misfits?


----------



## Razzy (Mar 29, 2012)

genome said:


> The Misfits?



Nope.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 29, 2012)

You know, I wouldn't be too surprised if not many people even knew the band I am talking about on the first page .
Couple hints: the first picture does not refer to the penis, and the second picture requires some chemistry and language knowledge.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 29, 2012)

^ Something having to do with hematite, that's all I know.



simulclass83 said:


> Canvas Solaris .



Woops, forgot about this one. But yes! You're correct. Props to you


----------



## Randy (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/73267-wanna-play-game.html


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 29, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Mine is SO easy if you know anything about Marilyn Monroe.



Norma Jean.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> You know, I wouldn't be too surprised if not many people even knew the band I am talking about on the first page .
> Couple hints: the first picture does not refer to the penis, and the second picture requires some chemistry and language knowledge.



...The Lonely Island?


----------



## MFB (Mar 29, 2012)

Top of page : Loudness?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

MFB said:


> Top of page : Loudness?



Winner. 

Heres another.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 29, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...The Lonely Island?


I actually loath that group .

The second picture is a chunk of Iron.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I actually loath that group .
> 
> The second picture is a chunk of Iron.



Had a feeling. 

Only band I can think of is "The Iron Eye".


----------



## Razzy (Mar 29, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Winner.
> 
> Heres another.



The Dear Hunter?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

Razzy said:


> The Dear Hunter?



Nope. First person to get one of mine wrong.


----------



## MFB (Mar 29, 2012)

Dissection?


----------



## Razzy (Mar 29, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nope. First person to get one of mine wrong.



It was the only band I could think of that had "Deer" in it, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay, a hint:

1) Its not the word "deer", but you pronounce it as "deer"

EDIT: Another hint

2) Notice the background


----------



## guitareben (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 29, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Dir en grey?



^oh and bumblefoot?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Dir en grey?



Good job


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## C2Aye (Mar 29, 2012)

guitareben said:


>



Bumblefoot?

Edit: If it is Bumblefoot, then BornToLooze has beaten me to it


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 29, 2012)

Two easy ones for you guys 

*Number 1:*












*Number 2:










*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

^For the first one; What in the world is that thing on top of the orchestra? Can barely make it out 

For the second one, Mars Volta.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 29, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^For the first one; What in the world is that thing on top of the orchestra?
> 
> For the second one, Mars Volta.



Correct on the Mars Volta.

And the link to the picture freaked out. Fixed and pretty damn obvious now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> Correct on the Mars Volta.
> 
> And the link to the picture freaked out. Fixed and pretty damn obvious now



Yup, Manchester Orchestra.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Aevolve (Mar 29, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Aerosmith.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 29, 2012)

This should be a bit harder. Or not


----------



## guitareben (Mar 31, 2012)

Correct on Bumblefoot  

ok...


----------



## AndrewG716 (Mar 31, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> This should be a bit harder. Or not



Deftones.

Edit: Here's one.


----------



## Alimination (Mar 31, 2012)

XP


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 31, 2012)

Scale The Summit


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 1, 2012)

K I'm gonna change the images for my first one cause you guys are killing me. 






+


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2012)

...Intel Navi?


----------



## AndrewG716 (Apr 1, 2012)

I got it by comparing your two posts and googling things that sounded like band names which were close to what you implied with the pictures. Never heard of the band though, and I don't want to spoil it so I won't say who it is.


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 1, 2012)

Irony Inside?
Navi Inside?
Inside Navi?
Hey, hey, hey, hey, listen?
Inside Navigator?

Its probably a really famous band and everybody's gonna feel like an idiot they didn't get it, isn't it?


----------



## AndrewG716 (Apr 1, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Irony Inside?
> Navi Inside?
> Inside Navi?
> Hey, hey, hey, hey, listen?
> ...



Not a famous band. In fact, if you google the band name, they don't show up until the fifth link. So I wouldn't feel too bad if you don't get it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2012)

This is gonna eat at my brain all week.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 1, 2012)

It's actually the seventh band down  I think the one that is the fifth link down is a different one from Europe. Either way they are certainly not a famous band, but quite cool and I enjoy them. 

And I just wanted to torture you guys. 

Edit: The 4th link is also the right band. I think the 5th one is another band from Europe or something.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

AndrewG716 said:


> Deftones.
> 
> Edit: Here's one.


 Breaking Benjamin


----------



## AndrewG716 (Apr 1, 2012)

I thought it was inferi. That came up as a band so I could only assume....

Now I'm lost.

Edit: Breaking Benjamin is, of course, correct.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

+




+


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 1, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> BLACK[IMG]
> +
> [IMG]S[IMG]
> +
> ...


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 1, 2012)

guitareben said:


> Correct on Bumblefoot
> 
> ok...



Squarepusher?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## FormerlyVintage (Apr 1, 2012)

^Bathory


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 1, 2012)

Since nobody even tried my other one







+


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 1, 2012)

easy ones or I think they are.
1.




+




2.




+


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 1, 2012)

AndrewG716 said:


> I thought it was inferi. That came up as a band so I could only assume....
> 
> Now I'm lost.
> 
> Edit: Breaking Benjamin is, of course, correct.



It is, but when I did the search I think it was a different Inferi. The one I was referring to is a Melodic Death Metal band from the States. They were in the Metal Archives link.


----------



## guitareben (Apr 1, 2012)

Squarepusher is correct!

Ok...


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 1, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Since nobody even tried my other one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assjack. There's actually a band called "Assjack." Learn something new every day...


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 1, 2012)

guitareben said:


> Squarepusher is correct!
> 
> Ok...



Robben Ford?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 1, 2012)

Pretty easy that one.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 1, 2012)

^ type o negative has already been done


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 1, 2012)

This shouldn't be too hard
(unless I've been saying their name wrong the whole time




+


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Norwolf? I don't even know if thats a band


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 2, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


>



Well, Norwegian for "wolves" is Ulver.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 3, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> Well, Norwegian for "wolves" is Ulver.



Exactly


----------



## isispelican (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 24, 2012)

Sun O)))

Hope this thread lives on more, it's good fun.


----------



## Nile (Jul 24, 2012)

Hurr durr.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 24, 2012)

Nile?

But either way, hellyeah, this thread is back


----------



## isispelican (Jul 24, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Sun O)))
> 
> Hope this thread lives on more, it's good fun.



correct!


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok, my first try, here are two;





+





And the second one




+


----------



## Waelstrum (Jul 24, 2012)

Is the second one Soilwork?


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes indeed!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Nile (Jul 24, 2012)

myrtorp said:


> *Pics*



First is Blood Stain Child?


----------



## Nile (Jul 24, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Nile?
> 
> But either way, hellyeah, this thread is back



Indeed.


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 24, 2012)

Nile said:


> First is Blood Stain Child?



Correct!!


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 25, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> pics



Hmm Im not sure about this one at all!

Wonder crops tic? or, unsure wheat tic!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 25, 2012)

myrtorp said:


> Hmm Im not sure about this one at all!
> 
> Wonder crops tic? or, unsure wheat tic!



Close, but not close enough!


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 25, 2012)

Also, here is one that is a bit harder than my first ones, i think! 





+




(jupiters closest large moon) +


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 25, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> Close, but not close enough!



Argh, Ok one more try, 
How about, Think Crop Tic! 

Its that first pic im unsure of, is he thinking, or is he displeased, or both?!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 25, 2012)

myrtorp said:


> Argh, Ok one more try,
> How about, Think Crop Tic!
> 
> Its that first pic im unsure of, is he thinking, or is he displeased, or both?!



He's 'thinking' but the word isn't thinking, the other two words are right.

clue: it's all one word.


----------



## espman (Jul 25, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> He's 'thinking' but the word isn't thinking, the other two words are right.
> 
> clue: it's all one word.


 Psycroptic?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 25, 2012)

espman said:


> Psycroptic?



Yeah!


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah, I admit defeat!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 25, 2012)

myrtorp said:


> Also, here is one that is a bit harder than my first ones, i think!


Demonius? Satanius?


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 25, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Demonius? Satanius?



Definitely on the right track, however, the first word is different!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 25, 2012)

Impious


----------



## myrtorp (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 25, 2012)

Merc-question-ice-morbidlyobese-E?


----------



## decypher (Jul 26, 2012)

Me-RC-(wh)y-full Fat-e

I admit, the why was a far stretch... (not only that...)


----------



## decypher (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll try to make up for it


----------



## Waelstrum (Jul 26, 2012)

Tony Macalpine?


----------



## decypher (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 26, 2012)

Doesn't get more basic than this
I'm going to try to come up with something more complex later


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 26, 2012)

Brain drill.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah that Merciful Fate one was a bit of a stretch.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## MFB (Jul 26, 2012)

Scar Symmetry?


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 26, 2012)

Nope


----------



## flint757 (Jul 26, 2012)

Joker


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 26, 2012)

nope


----------



## Genome (Jul 26, 2012)

Scarpoint


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 26, 2012)

still nope


I'll wait a couple hours and post another picture


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 26, 2012)

still nope


I'll wait a couple hours and post another picture


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe a stretch, maybe not,


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 26, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Maybe a stretch, maybe not,




Blotted Science?

And here's another picture for mine


----------



## flint757 (Jul 26, 2012)

scarface


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 26, 2012)

Nope

Another hint:

Kakihara's isn't a scar


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jul 26, 2012)

Chelsea Grin, probably.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 26, 2012)

SkapocalypseNow said:


> Chelsea Grin, probably.



Yep, I should have posted a picture of Elizabeth Short to screw with y'all.


----------



## tm20 (Jul 27, 2012)

i haven't been able to guess most of these....mainly because i don't know alot of the bands hahaha

this is a hard one XD






ok here's another one (probably really easy)





+






+


----------



## wookie606 (Jul 27, 2012)

tm20 said:


> i haven't been able to guess most of these....mainly because i don't know alot of the bands hahaha
> 
> this is a hard one XD
> 
> ...




Parkway Drive?


----------



## tm20 (Jul 27, 2012)

too easy


----------



## wookie606 (Jul 27, 2012)

Probably easy


----------



## tm20 (Jul 27, 2012)

mad ball?


----------



## wookie606 (Jul 27, 2012)

tm20 said:


> mad ball?



No but nice try


----------



## tm20 (Jul 27, 2012)

madball? (without the space)


----------



## wookie606 (Jul 27, 2012)

tm20 said:


> madball? (without the space)



no


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 27, 2012)

angry sphere


----------



## wookie606 (Jul 27, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> angry sphere



Very very close


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is an easy one if you know the band





+




+


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 27, 2012)

^Sky Eats Airplane

And the one above: Chaos Sphere?


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 27, 2012)

I've got some for you, I'll rank 'em easy to hard:

1)





+






2)





+






+






3)





+






+






+


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> easy ones or I think they are.
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...



Primus!!


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jul 27, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frank Zappa


----------



## MFB (Jul 27, 2012)

1st one is To-Mera


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 27, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I've got some for you, I'll rank 'em easy to hard:
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...



Born of Osiris?


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 27, 2012)

SkapocalypseNow said:


> Frank Zappa



Nicely done!! 



MFB said:


> 1st one is To-Mera



Actually, I have never heard of them, but I am checking them out now and I dig! You got the Ra part right; the first picture is the type of berries. They are in a lot of healthy snacks if that helps.



Pooluke41 said:


> Born of Osiris?



Those pics are from different names, but I could see how you got that!


----------



## flint757 (Jul 27, 2012)

wookie606 said:


> Very very close



Chaosphere


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jul 27, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I've got some for you, I'll rank 'em easy to hard:
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...



Shit, that's Gojira!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 27, 2012)

Amon Amarth?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 27, 2012)

yep


----------



## tm20 (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 27, 2012)

Cryptopsy


----------



## tm20 (Jul 27, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Cryptopsy


 too easy


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's an easy one:





+


----------



## Waelstrum (Jul 27, 2012)

Protest the Hero?


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## TJV (Jul 28, 2012)

The Safety Fire.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 28, 2012)

7 Horns 7 Eyes


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Now for a little difficulty


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 28, 2012)

I hope these are good hints.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 28, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Now for a little difficulty



The acacia strain?


----------



## tm20 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## wookie606 (Jul 29, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^Sky Eats Airplane
> 
> And the one above: Chaos Sphere?



Swing and a miss!


----------



## wookie606 (Jul 29, 2012)

tm20 said:


>


Carnifex?


----------



## MFB (Jul 29, 2012)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> I hope these are good hints.



Fit for an Autopsy?


----------



## tm20 (Jul 29, 2012)

wookie606 said:


> Carnifex?



yep


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 29, 2012)

MFB said:


> Fit for an Autopsy?



No sir.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 29, 2012)

annotations of an autopsy


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 29, 2012)

Winner.


----------



## MFB (Jul 29, 2012)

I even looked at the image name and said "There's no way annotations is actually in there?"

GOD DAMN YOU KIDS AND YOUR WHACKY BAND NAMES


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 30, 2012)

+






+


----------



## flint757 (Jul 30, 2012)

black dahlia murder


----------



## flint757 (Jul 30, 2012)

+






A little bit of a stretch, but I didn't want to give it away.


----------



## tm20 (Jul 30, 2012)

unearth?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 30, 2012)

nope changed the picture to make it a tad more obvious.


----------



## tm20 (Aug 27, 2012)

wookie606 said:


> Probably easy



hatesphere


----------



## ASoC (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## ASoC (Aug 27, 2012)

Heres an easier one


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 27, 2012)

ASoC said:


>



Red Hot "Chilly" Peppers!
Took me a while to get the penguin


----------



## MFB (Aug 27, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


>



Guthrie Govan


----------



## ASoC (Aug 28, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Red Hot "Chilly" Peppers!
> Took me a while to get the penguin


 Thats correct  you've never heard of Chilly Willy?


----------



## MFB (Aug 28, 2012)

Also, Butthole Surfers is above Guthrie Govan


----------



## Pedrojoca (Aug 29, 2012)

ASoC said:


> Heres an easier one



Butthole Surfers?

I find this game extremely easy with google image search


----------



## ASoC (Aug 29, 2012)

Pedrojoca said:


> Butthole Surfers?
> 
> I find this game extremely easy with google image search



MFB beat you to it


----------



## Koop (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's an easy one


----------



## ASoC (Aug 29, 2012)

Koop said:


> Here's an easy one



Iron Maiden


----------



## Fiction (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## MFB (Aug 29, 2012)

Baroness


----------



## Fiction (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 29, 2012)

Easy one for y'all.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nile?


----------



## Fiction (Aug 29, 2012)

Isis


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2012)

Bet you chumps can't solve this SUPER DUPER HARD ONE


----------



## Fiction (Aug 30, 2012)

AC (Thunderstruck a-na na na, na na na na na naa) DC!


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2012)

Fiction said:


> AC (Thunderstruck a-na na na, na na na na na naa) DC!



Incorrect.

It is AC - LIGHTNING BOLT - DC



A valiant effort though


----------



## Fiction (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Don Vito (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 30, 2012)

Sonata Arctica


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 30, 2012)

Try this one




and


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2012)

Cock and Ball Torture


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, thats it. Maybe it was too obvious.


----------



## Genome (Aug 30, 2012)

Competition to see how fast this can be solved.


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2012)

Kate Bush?


----------



## Fiction (Aug 30, 2012)

Kate Bush?

Also, I have to make a band called 'Hot Bush' now.

E: 6 Minute Ninja'd, Teaches me to leave a tab open for a while.


----------



## Pav (Aug 31, 2012)

An easy one because I want in on some of this action!


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 31, 2012)

Symphony X


----------



## Oddkid (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## MFB (Sep 3, 2012)

Firewind


----------



## Genome (Sep 3, 2012)

MFB said:


> Kate Bush?



Sorry for the delay, yes, you were correct.


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## GrotesqueCarcass (Dec 3, 2012)

This is an easy one...






+


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 3, 2012)

GrotesqueCarcass said:


> This is an easy one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dying Fetus


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 3, 2012)

another easy one


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 4, 2012)

^Slapping Splatter Cats




Try this one:


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Dec 4, 2012)

1.)











------------------------------------------------------------------

2.)











And one more:

3.)











Number 3 was hard to do.


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 4, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


>


I have no idea what this one is, but the dude in the top right of that anime thing looks like his sideburns are made of skyscrapers
For the post above, 1-Alice in Chains, 3-Abominable Putridity


----------



## flint757 (Dec 4, 2012)

and 2 is pearl jam


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Dec 4, 2012)

Correct to all 3!


----------



## Addison90 (Dec 5, 2012)

heregoesnothing said:


> another easy one



SPASTIC INK


----------



## will_shred (Dec 5, 2012)

+


----------



## will_shred (Dec 5, 2012)

+


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 5, 2012)

^ Bloodbath and Bongzilla


----------



## firebelly (Dec 6, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> Too easy:
> 
> And another, not as easy, one:
> 
> ...



No one ever got this!

Canvas Solaris!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Dec 6, 2012)

Pretty easy
1)









2)









3)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 6, 2012)

^ Jobforacowboy, Born Of Osiris, Veil Of Maya


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 6, 2012)

Soubi7string said:


> Dying Fetus



I was going to say Old Man's Child.


----------



## Benjo230 (Dec 6, 2012)

Easy one


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 6, 2012)

Kamelot


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 24, 2012)

+


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 24, 2012)

^

Emmure?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 24, 2012)

nope


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 25, 2012)

Where the hell did you get Emmure from that?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Danukenator (Dec 25, 2012)

Acrassicauda? Though that may be an ultra-literal guess.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 25, 2012)

Gaza?


----------



## isispelican (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 25, 2012)

Peeping Tom


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 25, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Where the hell did you get Emmure from that?



FRANKIE PALMERI&#8217;S TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN OF THE NEW EMMURE ALBUM: A TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN | MetalSucks


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 25, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> +



Kayo Dot.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 26, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> Kayo Dot.



yup


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 26, 2012)

^Periphery


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 26, 2012)

1)
















xD

2)
sort of a stretch










and one more

3)
This one may be difficult


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 26, 2012)

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 26, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> EDIT: nevermind



ur a fgt


----------



## Razzy (Dec 26, 2012)

Hands like Houses and Circa Survive. No clue on the last one.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 26, 2012)

psybreed

EDIT:shit


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 26, 2012)

Sybreed yes, and HLH and Circa Survive are correct.

Few more then I'm done

1)
















2)


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 26, 2012)

EDIT: nvm


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 26, 2012)

1) Dead Letter Circus (didn't even have to finish looking at the pictures)

2) Fuck if I know


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 26, 2012)

DLC is correct.

Hint, second one is an indie rock band.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 26, 2012)

Minus the Bear.


----------



## isispelican (Dec 26, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Peeping Tom



you got it!


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Dec 29, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> 1)
> 
> 
> This one may be difficult


Stupid dog?


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 29, 2012)

^that one's been answered already, its Psybreed. I guessed Yelawolf in my edited post before I realized that


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 29, 2012)

Yelawolf.






That's racist


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 29, 2012)

It's not Psybreed, it's Sybreed.. xD

and LOL Yelawolf


----------



## isispelican (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 29, 2012)

Venetian Snares


----------



## tm20 (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

I just found a stash of old pictures I did for a game like this some years ago, so I checked to see if SSO had one of these threads. Huge success!

The previous one was:

Cavalera Conspiracy...


Now get a load of this:


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 13, 2014)

1 - Dillinger Escape Plan 

2 - Opposites ?

3 - Dr Nick in a Cave...... band name though.. Not a clue.

4 - 6 Feet under ?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

1 - Correct.

2 - Nah.

3 - On the right track.

4 - Nope.


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 13, 2014)

^ Damn! Ah well, I got the band I love correct. that's good enough for me! 

One for you..


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 13, 2014)

It threw me off that you were using a division sign rather than a subtraction sign up there on number 1, Pikka.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It threw me off that you were using a division sign rather than a subtraction sign up there on number 1, Pikka.



Yeah, I thought about that later but couldn't be arsed to change it. I think it was a habit I got into after learning maths from ooooold Danish textbooks where the handwritten notes would often have the incorrect minus sign. Most pf the people in my grandparents' generation use that sign for subtraction, and a slash for division.

Neilzord: Textures?

edit: on my third one I guess I should've included this picture to the name.


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 13, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


>









Neilzord said:


>


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 13, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Neilzord: Textures?



Got it in one  

another easy one..


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Aug 13, 2014)

Conquering dystopia?


----------

